# Is there a way to stop a Convict from laying eggs?



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I know this question is kind of dumb but is there a way? Besides keeping males and females apart? I would love to keep the convicts but since they keep laying eggs and I keep getting the fry and I can not find a home for them I have to euthenise them and I don't like doing that to healthy fish. My mom saids it is cruel to kill them but I tell her its cruel for me to keep them in an over crowed tank with no space for them to swim in. Is there a way for her to stop or not? (I think not but I would like to know what you guys have to say)


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Keep just males or females. pick up a fish that eats convicts and set up a little predatory tank and just use them as feeders. There really isn't much you can do to stop them from breeding if you put a pair together.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes thats what I taught, so I will be looking for somebody that will take them in. I do not want to destroy them.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

you could also just not keep convicts lol 


not to sound rude or anything


i had a problem with that, and they were being aggressive so i was forced to bring them back to my LFS.


are the cons the betta and the danios all in one tank?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Chaos553 said:


> you could also just not keep convicts lol


Thats why I am trying to find a new home for them ;-) . Rescue them from a teacher that was going to kill them.




> i had a problem with that, and they were being aggressive so i was forced to bring them back to my LFS.


Wish I could do that but my LFS is closed they were out of business and its the only one I knew of that took fish in. Took a pacu in one time, this guy gave him to me and I did research and found out it was not going to fit my fish tank so I took it there. 



> are the cons the betta and the danios all in one tank?


Yes, for right now until I can get a home for the convicts. Surprisingly they are not aggressive towards them. Had it divided with a home made divider but they kept on going back and fort so I just took it out. Each fish stay to themselvs. Haven't had any problems. Soon as I find a home for the convicts they will be in a new set up though.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea im surprised they arent so aggressive towards each other. goodluck with that


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh forgot to mention that the female has layed eggs and they are not messing with the danios or the betta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could get a dwarf pike cichlid to eat the fry.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

HINT: If you ever wanted to get Cories to spawn the very best thing to condition them with is fish eggs


----------

